# Il grande Gatsby



## francylomba (30 Agosto 2012)

Non amo assolutamente Baz Luhrman ma .. c'e Leo e allora si vede !
non riesco a mettere il link al trailer.. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6e8crIaOpU



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



ma quanto è figo di caprio..piu' invecchia e piu' è bello!


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2012)

Il romanzo è un capolavoro.
L'idea di Di Caprio potrebbe essere interessante.
Ma se rovinano il capolavoro di Fitzgerald sono da internare.


----------



## Brain84 (31 Agosto 2012)

Ho paura. Non tanto del cast ma di Baz Luhrmann che non ho mai apprezzato.
Secondo me questo film rischia di essere tanto fumo e basta, spero vivamente che non sia così


----------



## Vinz (31 Agosto 2012)

Io invece ho paura di Tobey Maguire


----------



## francylomba (31 Agosto 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Io invece ho paura di Tobey Maguire



anche io! non lo reggo comunque quopto anche vinz su luhrman, uno che ha fatto quella pieta' di romeo +juliet e moulin rouge..

comunque di caprio secondo me non vincera' purtroppo mai piu' un oscar, la sua occasione era con inception


----------



## prebozzio (31 Agosto 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Il romanzo è un capolavoro.
> L'idea di Di Caprio potrebbe essere interessante.
> Ma se rovinano il capolavoro di Fitzgerald sono da internare.


Confermo, il libro è molto bello.


----------



## yelle (1 Settembre 2012)

Tobey Maguire non lo reggo proprio, simpatico quanto il mal di denti. 
Baz Luhrmann è quanto di meno adatto potessero scegliere per fare questo film, e DiCaprio come Gatsby non mi convince troppo.
D'altro canto, trovo che invece Carey Mulligan come Daisy sia perfetta.

Detto questo, mi aspetto uno scempio quasi totale di quello che è uno dei miei libri preferiti.


----------



## francylomba (16 Maggio 2013)

Il grande Gatsby, niente applausi a Cannes: gelo dopo il film, ma DiCaprio piace 

articolo intero Su Repubblica.it

per favore il primo che lo va a vedere faccia una recensione.. sono curiosissima!! io aspetto sul tubo ihih


----------



## Brain84 (16 Maggio 2013)

Stasera vado a vederlo e lo recensirò!


----------



## Livestrong (16 Maggio 2013)

Domani vado


----------



## juventino (17 Maggio 2013)

Visto ieri sera. Conoscevo la storia, ma il libro non l'ho letto per cui non mi sento di poter giudicare in modo esaustivo questo film. In ogni caso ci sono state alcune cose che mi hanno dato piuttosto fastidio



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Non ho letto il libro, ma sinceramente la prima metà mi è sembrata davvero troppo leggera. Pareva di vedere Moulin Rouge. Ripeto, il libro non l'ho letto, quindi non so se è stata solo una mia impressione personale.
Ho trovato veramente insopportabili le musiche e le canzoni durante le feste, troppo moderne e anacronistiche per un film ambientato nel 1922.
Infine Tobey Maguire. Mai piaciuto come attore, troppo poco espressivo e troppo impacciato, fa sembrare qualsiasi personaggio interpreti un vero ******.



Per il resto DiCaprio fa sempre la sua figura e la sua prova non ha deluso le mie aspettative. Il suo Gatsby difficilmente penso che me lo scorderò.


----------



## runner (17 Maggio 2013)

altro film che mi guarderà una serata invernale a casa con la pay tv


----------



## Brain84 (17 Maggio 2013)

Ecco la mia recensione:

Il Grande Gatsby racconta la storia di James Gatsby, gentiluomo benestante dal passato misterioso e proprietario di una mega reggia fonte di lussuose feste che lo rendono un personaggio dall’immensa fama.

Per parlare del Grande Gatsby bisogna, secondo me, parlare di un prima e di un dopo:
il prima è rappresentato dai 40 minuti iniziali del film dove troviamo il “solito” Baz Luhrmann con il suo tipico sfarzo molto kitsch, musiche contemporanee e non che si mescolano in scene molto coreografate, seguite da movimenti di camera dai voli pindarici.
Il dopo è rappresentato dal momento in cui Gatsby (Leonardo Di Caprio) entra in scena.

A guardare la seconda parte, ci si chiede se la prima dovesse essere così sfarzosa. È quasi come ritrovarsi a vedere due film diversi. La dicotomia tra il divertimento più sfrenato ed un animo tormentato come quello di Gatby che voleva creare Luhrmann risulta essere troppo marcata; se da una parte si vuole rappresentare la sfarzosità di un ambiente pieno di lusso e gente di ogni ceto che festeggia, dall’altra c’è l’animo noir e illuso di Gatsby che mal si adatta alla vita mondana, che tenta in tutti i modi di riconquistare il cuore di Daisy (Carrey Mulligan) 
Ma d’altronde questo è Baz Luhrmann, il suo stile è sempre presente e la sua influenza derivata da Moulin Rouge qui è evidente ma non ha la stessa carica emozionale del famoso musical, proprio perché la trama non si presta a questo esercizio stilistico. 

Per assurdo (forse in fin dei conti non così tanto) la parte migliore del film è proprio la seconda dove lo stile sfarzoso, colorato e super pompato fa spazio all’eleganza e all’interpretazione magistrale di Leonardo Di Caprio. Il film si regge in larghissima parte, sulle sue doti attoriali immense, è lui che cattura l’azione con il suo sguardo magnetico e il suo fare elegante.
I comprimari mi hanno deluso, primo fra tutti Tobey Maguire qui in veste di narratore e amico di Gatsby. Rimane sempre troppo fuori dal contesto, diventando quasi un bambolotto insipido in preda agli eventi. Più che un narratore, sembra colui che regge il moccolo.

Carrey Mulligan, che personalmente ho apprezzato in molti film (Drive e Brothers su tutti), qui sembra spenta, apatica e molto poco espressiva. Il ruolo indubbiamente richiedeva una certa sofferenza vista la battaglia interiore che deve affrontare, ma non mi ha emozionato, non ho sentito il tormento entrare e trascinarmi lungo la pellicola.
La colonna sonora è veramente bella, la mescolanza tra Jazz anni ’20 e musica contemporanea funziona alla grande, i costumi sono magnifici come anche le scenografie. Il castello in cui vive Gatsby sembra uscito dal mondo delle favole e le sue feste sono uno spettacolo per gli occhi.

Un film dalla ricchezza stilistica grandiosa ma, forse per riverenza verso il romanzo o per voglia di affidarsi al solo Leonardo Di Caprio per gran parte della pellicola, bello solo a metà. Baz Luhrmann ha viaggiato con il freno a mano un po’ troppo tirato mostrando moltissime immagini sfarzose e di pregevole bellezza ma senza continuità.

*Voto: 6.5*


----------



## Dexter (17 Maggio 2013)

da ignorante a me è piaciuto molto. concordo tuttavia sul fatto che sto tobia maguire sembri un ritardato in ogni film.


----------



## Livestrong (17 Maggio 2013)

A mio parere é un film che verrá annoverato tra i grandi classici, un po' come Casablanca per fare un esempio. Di caprio é ai suoi soliti livelli medio/alti, quello che alza il livello del film é semplicemente il suo personaggio (e non la sua interpretazione, attenzione). Gli altri attori insipidi, sinceramente a livello generale pensavo peggio da questo film, che a mio parere merita un 7. La colonna sonora imho va bene, in quanto questo film vuole essere una trasposizione moderna, quindi é giusto abbia certi elementi contemporanei.

Spendo una parola in più sul personaggio Gatsby: rappresenta a pieno la persona innamorata, disposta a mettere da parte ogni suo grande sogno solo per essere corrisposto. La sua ambizione poi é magistralmente trasportata anche da questo punto di vista: é un megalomane ed é consapevole di esserlo, ma dietro questa maschera nasconde tutta la modestia delle sue origini (il far propria una espressione non sua, l'incavolarsi alla prima provocazione, ecc ecc). Davvero un bel personaggio, non ho mai letto il libro ma potrei farlo prossimamente


----------



## Brain84 (18 Maggio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> A mio parere é un film che verrá annoverato tra i grandi classici, un po' come Casablanca per fare un esempio.



Non facciamo certi paragoni, perfavore. Gatsby non sarà ricordato ne celebrato, al massimo verrà ricordato come un discreto film che doveva essere fatto meglio, ma niente di più.


----------



## Livestrong (18 Maggio 2013)

Casablanca a me fa ribrezzo, é semplicemente per dire che ha un po' tutti gli elementi per essere amato dal grande pubblico


----------

